
Amazon Itself Runs on Oracle DB: Larry Ellison [video] - apoorvgarg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrzMYL901AQ
======
apoorvgarg
"Oracle DB is at least 10 years ahead of anything else"

Is this just sales talk or does it hold any technical truth?

